

Homeland Security Department Budget - powertower
http://www.fas.org/sgp/crs/homesec/R41982.pdf

======
djKianoosh
Probably better described as appropriations by the federal government for
'homeland security', which is mostly DHS, but also several other Departments
and agencies.

------
come2gether
its alot

